
A new generation of Denver bars is targeting people who don’t drink - stopads
https://theknow.denverpost.com/2020/01/09/best-non-alcoholic-bars-drinks-denver/231547/
======
bediger4000
Transparent wish fulfillment for prudes and the overly religious.

Sure, bars are targeting people who don't drink, millenials are postponing sex
until after marriage, recreational pot is only smoked by non-whites, or at
least non-evangelicals, and Santa Claus is real!

~~~
stopads
People are drinking less and less every year, this is a real thing with lots
of data and has no correlation with religion. This is Denver, one of the first
cities in the world to decriminalize marijuana and the first state to legalize
it completely, you think the prudes did that?

~~~
bediger4000
No, I think a lazy reporter is pandering to what they believe is a safe
audience to pander to.

